# What is this!?



## Mcloon (May 23, 2020)

Hi all

New here and happy to join and be part of this community.

First off, a fungus or weed of some type is taking over our front yard!

It looks alien like, definitely invasive. It appeared late last summer, we thought the winter ended it, tho in recent days it looks to be coming out of hybernation.

We laid weed/feed + grass seed about a month ago in this area, and have been watering regularly 3 -4 times a week.

Any thoughts on this type of weed/fungi, so we can best determine how to go about stopping it?

Pictures attached, zoom in on the 2 closeups for better detail. This has just reappreared in the past 2-4 days.

Thank you all
-McLoon


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

Looks like some type of chickweed, but I'm not 100% sure. If it is chickweed you can use Ortho Weed B Gon Chickweed, Clover & Oxalis Killer for Lawns.

Let's see if someone else replies with their recommendations.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Did that have yellow flowers at some point? Could be creeping oxalis. Even if it is Powhatan's herbicide recommendation is spot on. There's enough damage there you could even just use glyphosate, carefully.


----------



## Rippyro (May 22, 2020)

Can you post a close up picture of the leaves/flowers if there are any?


----------



## Mcloon (May 23, 2020)

Thank you all for your insight more pictures coming now


----------



## Mcloon (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Mcloon (May 23, 2020)

If anyone has any additional insight please let me know. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Mcloon (May 23, 2020)




----------

